# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  se puede vivir de la magia?

## winehouse

cuales serian segun su opinion las cosas que debe de tener un mago para trinufar en la magia y poder vivir de ella

----------


## Tereso

en primer lugar cobrar por hacer magia  8)  8)  8)  8) 

jejeje

Pues aqui en Monterrey hay magos más malos que yo (y eso ya es decir mucho) que viven de la magia...

Depende mucho de "cómo" quieras vivir, :P y de cuanto estes dispuesto a invertir, y sobre todo de cuanto pongas de tu parte (lo mismo aplica para vivir de sistemas, de la musica o de la magia)... Mucho estudio, preparacion, inversión, dolores de cabeza, decepciones, pero sobre todo mucho amor a lo que hagas :Wink1: 

Saludos y espero que mi post amoroso te sirva para algo :P
(últimamente cada post que se abre y se contesta termina en riña, así que...)

----------


## elmagopi

Pues vaya, yo tengo que discrepar de lo que comenta ited, porque en primer lugar no hay que cobrar. En primer lugar, lo que hay que hacer es ser bueno en una cosa. Si no eres bueno en lo que haces difícilmente (no imposible) vas a vivir de ello. No quiero decir con esto que te lo creas, que seas un creído o algo así. Lo que digo es que hay que tomárselo en serio, y ser bueno en ese aspecto. Gea, Figueiredo, Tamariz, Jorge Blass y un largo etcétera son un ejemplo y sin excepción de que todos son buenos, pueden vivir de ello y cobran lo que te pidan, porque es el propio artista el que decide su caché y por qué. La idea es: "Yo cobro tanto. Si no te interesa no pasa nada. Hay más magos por ahí". No se puede cobrar a la primera de cambio. Porque hay muchos magos malos que cobran, y no por cobrar son buenos o profesionales, porque te puedo asegurar que si no valen nada como magos, no van a durar mucho, y se van a comer un cagao.

----------


## popt

> Pues vaya, yo tengo que discrepar de lo que comenta ited, porque en primer lugar no hay que cobrar. En primer lugar, lo que hay que hacer es ser bueno en una cosa. Si no eres bueno en lo que haces difícilmente (no imposible) vas a vivir de ello. No quiero decir con esto que te lo creas, que seas un creído o algo así. Lo que digo es que hay que tomárselo en serio, y ser bueno en ese aspecto. Gea, Figueiredo, Tamariz, Jorge Blass y un *largo etcétera* son un ejemplo y sin excepción de que todos son buenos, pueden vivir de ello y cobran lo que te pidan, porque es el propio artista el que decide su caché y por qué. La idea es: "Yo cobro tanto. Si no te interesa no pasa nada. Hay más magos por ahí". No se puede cobrar a la primera de cambio. Porque hay muchos magos malos que cobran, y no por cobrar son buenos o profesionales, porque te puedo asegurar que si no valen nada como magos, no van a durar mucho, y se van a comer un cagao.


La verdad es que estoy contigo en todo, menos en el largo etcétera... en realidad no es tan largo... y menos comparado con cualquier otra profesión, aunque sea artística.

Sobre ser bueno y cobrar... lo primero es ser sincero con uno mismo, no actuar si no se está listo, empezar cobrando lo justo (que no tiene que ser poco, sino justo), al menos hasta que puedas evaluar cómo de bien se te está dando, e ir subiendo según sube tu calidad.

Aún así vivir de la magia es duro y complicado (ojo, que yo ni actúo, hablo por muchos amigos y conocidos).  Si quieres dedicarte a ello debes al menos dedicar una jornada a la magia, esto es 8 horas de trabajo al día, más lo que puedas actuar los fines de semana... vamos, que no es lo mismo tomárselo como hobby que como profesión.

----------


## Tereso

> en primer lugar cobrar por hacer magia  8)  8)  8)  8) 
> jejeje


Me auto-cito... Evidentemente, esto es una BROMA :P, vaya, para vivir de algo tienes que cobrar por hacer ese algo...

Elmagopi, mirate esto tomando en cuenta que este señor tiene años, muchos años, viviendo de su magia:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZBEbdjpWa0

Aunque no es de mi completo agrado, posee una carrera de largos años viviendo de la magia.


También:



> Mucho estudio, preparacion, inversión, dolores de cabeza, decepciones, pero sobre todo mucho amor a lo que hagas


Entiendo, magopi, tu punto abiertamente, sin embargo yo me quería referir al "lado malo" de los magos poco éticos que cobran sin preparación alguna y se hacen a ellos mismos los mejores.

Saludos con respeto :Wink1: 

---------
Edito a petición de Santi, por la magia mexicana :Wink1:

----------


## winehouse

fin de la discusion

----------


## Marvill

Vivir de la magia no es fácil, y no lo digo por mi, pero si conozco varios magos que viven de ella. De hecho uno de mis mejores amigos vivía de la magia y ahora tiene otro trabajo, sin embargo ahora cuando actúa dice que disfruta mas, ya que cada actuación es para el un divertimento (es un gran mago) y antes a veces se convertía en una obligación, no es que no disfrutase antes, pero ahora lo hace muchísimo mas a gusto.

----------


## ElGranDantón

> Vivir de la magia no es fácil, y no lo digo por mi, pero si conozco varios magos que viven de ella. De hecho uno de mis mejores amigos vivía de la magia y ahora tiene otro trabajo, sin embargo ahora cuando actúa dice que disfruta mas, ya que cada actuación es para el un divertimento (es un gran mago) y antes a veces se convertía en una obligación, no es que no disfrutase antes, pero ahora lo hace muchísimo mas a gusto.


Tienes razon.. Tamariz sufre mucho y no le gusta hacer magia.. Por poner un ejemplo  :Wink1: 

PD- Hacia falta conectar el Mode Ironic o se entendia a la perfeccion?

----------


## Marvill

A ver ¿Quien ha dicho que el sufriese haciendo magia? y ahora dime ¿Cuantos magos en España tienen el cache que tiene tamariz? ¿Como vivía Tamariz cuando era un desconocido? Por supuesto si eres un genio, tienes años de experiencia, capacidad de sacrificio etc... podrás vivir tranquilamente de la magia, si no vivirás, pero sufrirás, y sobre todo al principio, ademas en mi mensaje decía que era difícil vivir de la magia, no imposible.

Con este mensaje no quiero desanimar a nadie, quiero poner las cosas claras.

----------


## ElGranDantón

:Wink1:

----------


## ignoto

> cuales serian segun su opinion las cosas que debe de tener un mago para trinufar en la magia y poder vivir de ella


Carisma, oportunidad, audacia y suerte.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Debe ser bastante dificil, teniendo en cuenta la demanda que parece haber. Pero supongo que con esfuerzo y estando dispuesto a pasarlo mal al principio uno podría hacerse un hueco en el mercado, eso si, siendo bueno.

----------


## Jeff

Vivir de la magia si se puede, sin llegar a ser famoso. Pero para triunfar tal como Tamariz o otros es otra historia. Estar enchufado y ser bastante bueno es necesario para triunfar en este mundo. O bien crear o inventar algo, una rutina bastante espectacular, un efecto inovador, un estilo nuevo etc...

Un buen agente es requerido en cualquiera de los casos, y sobre todo una entrega total y llevandote a todo el mundo por delante. Sin eso no triunfarias como famoso en el mundo de la magia. 

Ahora si lo que deseas es tener como unico modo de vida la magia (que se entienda la de ecenario o la de close up), como simple mortal, sin ser famoso, solo es requerido darse de alta en hacienda en el epigrafe 016, pagar tu seguridad social, contactar con agentes locales, regionales , nacionales y por que no internacionales, hacer audicion (si se desea, yo las odio), y los agentes (digo los porque no siempre consigues uno que te coga en esclusiva) te venderan para comuniones, bodas, cruceros o lo que mas se suele dar en España en los sitios turisticos: los hoteles. Obviamente, deberas tener un buen show montado. Por desgracia hay muchos que se llaman magos y que llevan un show de pena. Estos abundan en los hoteles. Oye que tambien hay magos muy buenos y muy profesionales, que por tiempo, dinero y facturas que pagar, siguen trabajando en hoteles pero tienen la capacidad de estar muy, pero que muy alto!.

Luego para intentar llegar arriba, pués actuar lo que mas puedas, pulirte, mejorar y en cuento puedas, participar en concursos para cuando ganes un premio importante (o varios de ellos), ya empezaras a subir. Subir o triunfar es muy dificil, pero mas aun lo es mentenerse en la cima, por ello hay que codearse con los mejores, y llevarte a quien se te ponga por el medio. Y sobre todo seguir inovando, ensayando, creando, cambiando para mejorar. En fin ponerle el mismo enfasis que le pondria cualquier persona por una profesion que le guste y le apasione.

Pero a quien no sepa (aunque si se lo imaginan), en el mundo artistico es algo asi como estar en la arena del circo romano. :D asi que los ojitos muy abiertos y las garras fuera!

Si no me equivoco, yo y otros, ya hemos escrito algo en otro tema muy similar a este, mas el buscador no me ayuda!, ¿me ayudas O'Malley?  :D 

Saludos nos vemos en el espejo.

----------


## siddel77

me parece que lo importante para poder vivir de la magia es ponerle mucho empenio (no tengo enie en este teclado) y dedicación, no es facil, pero tampoco imposible, también depende de cuales son los objetivos que uno tiene, si querés ser un mago muy famoso pero no queres hacer algun que otro show en un cumpleanios infantil, va a ser dificil que llegues a lo que deseas. Para mí no es más dificil que vivir de otra cosa, simplemente que cuando alguien pretende vivir de algun tipo de arte (en este caso la magia) no se arriesga lo suficiente, trabaja y vive de otra cosa y le dedica a la magia el tiempo de hobby, con lo que se hace mucho más difícil poder vivir de la misma.

----------


## fran26

para vivir de la magia hay que ser un mago muy bueno

----------


## Ritxi

Creo que en estos momentos para poder vivir de la magia totalmente y solo depender de los ingresos por actuaciones hay que llenar muchos teatros y esto solo se hace si eres famoso, pero para hacerte famoso hay que salir por la tele.
La televisión es muy exigente y eso te pide ser muy bueno, muchas horas de entreno, pero creo que la clave está en ser original, en algo que te haga diferente y sobresalir entre los demás.
Por ejemplo, no me acuerdo de nungún truco del Magic Andreu, pero si de las grandes medallas que se cuelga despúes de cada actuación.

----------


## Juan Luis Rubiales

> Creo que en estos momentos para poder vivir de la magia totalmente y solo depender de los ingresos por actuaciones hay que llenar muchos teatros y esto solo se hace si eres famoso, pero para hacerte famoso hay que salir por la tele.


Pues no estoy de acuerdo contigo. Yo llevo algo mas de 2 años como profesional, tengo hipoteca, prestamo coche, mujer y un hijo. Sólo tengo ingresos de la magia que realizo en hoteles, pubs, comuniones, etc.. y no es que viva a cuerpo de Rey pero no me falta de nada. Como yo hay muchos magos no famosos que no llenan teatros y que viven de esto. Woody Aragón, Dani DaOrtiz o Miguel Angel Gea son claros ejemplos de ello.

Dificil si que es, y no creo que haya quer ser un buen mago, tan solo tener constancia y vocación. Ah!! y cara.., mucha cara!!

----------


## luthipiero

cobro unos 1000 euros tengo hipoteca,2 crios,me gusta comprar mis libritos de magia (que no son lo que se dice baratos)y casi llego a final de mes.No se si eso es vivir de la magia,pero algo de magia tiene que haber para conseguirlo.

un saludo

----------


## Jeff

> Dificil si que es, y no creo que haya quer ser un buen mago, tan solo tener constancia y vocación. Ah!! y cara.., mucha cara!!


Si que tienes razon!

Tu por aqui, ala! si que es bueno volverte a ver Paco!, a ver cuando nos juntamos de nuevo!  :D 

Saludos, nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## Trus

> para vivir de la magia hay que ser un mago muy bueno


hay que:
1º saber venderte
2º amar tu trabajo
3º saber que te vas a llevar muchos palos
4º mucha, mucha suerte
5º producir magia.

----------


## Ayy

Sobre todo cara, como decían arriba...  mucho morro...   por lo menos a mi me va bien, y eso que no actuo todo lo que quisiera debido a los estudios....
Pongamos que también hace falta algo de tiempo libre...

----------


## Nether

O tener amigos con contactos, si no que se lo digan a David Blaine. LOL

----------


## DardeX

Bueno segun yo pienso si se puede vivir de la magia, pero mucho depende de como quieres vivir, al igual que con cualquier trabajo, es decir: mientras mas cosas quieras o de mejor manera quieras vivir, mas inversion significa, mas esfuerso y sacrificio; pero la verdad que a mi punto de vista si uno quiere ser mago, tiene que tener siempre como respaldo alguna profesion o habilidad que pueda dar algun dinerin ya que un mago no actua todos los dias o tiene contratos gigantescos a dirario, a menos que seas un Juan Tamariz o en el peor de los casos y casos con mucho dinero un Criss Angel o un David Copperfield.

pero bueno creo que ellos llegaron a donde estan con carisma, esfuerzo, una gran inversion de dinero la cual seguramente recuperaron con creces  y principalmente con mucho esfuerzo y para aquellos que nos gusta soñar son ejemplos a seguir o una figura a la cual queremos alcansar o mejor aun superar.

----------


## Roth

> ...a menos que seas un Juan Tamariz o en el peor de los casos y casos con mucho dinero un Criss Angel o un David Copperfield.


Perdona DardeX, ¿en qué te basas para decir que Criss Angel y Copperfield lo han tenido fácil en el mundo de la Magia porque tienen mucho dinero? Los que llevamos muchos años en esto, conocemos la historia de ambos (del segundo más que del primero) y nos da muchísima rabia que gente que se supone que le gusta la Magia siga diciendo, a día de hoy, que Criss Angel o David Copperfield han triunfado porque tienen mucho dinero.

Es cierto que ahora lo tienen ¡y me alegro por ambos! Pero no han comido mierda ni nada hasta llegar donde están. Con decir que Tamariz y/o Jorge Blass lo han tenido mucho más fácil en lo relacionado con el aspecto económico... Al menos no han tenido que vivir en Nueva York en un piso de 20 metros cuadrados y sin calefacción como tuvo que hacer Copperfield. En fin..

Un saludo.

----------


## KOTKIN

SI QUERÉIS VIVIR DE LA MAGIA, HAY UN LIBRO QUE RECOMIENDAN MAGOS COMO *LANCE BURTON.*

El libro se llama: *Secrets of a Millionaire Magician*, 

aquí tenéis la pagina con información: http://millionairemagician.com/?hop=magicwong

¡Sale un video de *Lance Burton* hablando del libro!



¡Eso si, debéis saber inglés para leer este libro!

----------


## Malit()]...

> para vivir de la magia hay que ser un mago muy bueno


 se necesita tambien dedicacion y mucho tiempo mas que todo persistencia

----------


## gil_abilen

[quote="ited"]


> Elmagopi, mirate esto tomando en cuenta que este señor tiene años, muchos años, viviendo de su magia:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZBEbdjpWa0
> 
> Aunque no es de mi completo agrado, posee una carrera de largos años viviendo de la magia.



el mago marvelus!!!!!!!!! siiii!!!!!

me cae bien 

para que aprendas magosky jajaja

me gusta su juego donde tiene cartas jumbo y las empieza a hacer que disminuyan de tamaño hasta que desaparecen

aaaaaaaa y en eso de vivir de la magia , estoy empezando a planear hacer fiestas infantiles 

desenme suerte :D

----------

